# I'll Be Home When I Find It



## RC James (Jan 27, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/rc-james-user841120068/recording-39




I’ll Be Home Soon As I Find It

Don’t know exactly where I’m going
walkin’ the road ahead of the posse
I got a clear memory of you moaning
waitin’ backstage first night at the Roxy

You weren’t sure about the crowd
fulla crazy nerves an’ those jumpy eyes
not sure you’d do the moment proud 
but clear as Chinese temple bells rise
when those purple curtains parted
everybody could tell you were fulla light
gorgeous, smooth, but broken-hearted,
memory seems like an eighty year old night

Darkness’s comin’ on like a hungry panther,
quiet, sneaky as a sudden summer rain,
he got you on his mind too, he’s a dancer
you better start singin’ the next refrain

behind that grove of weepin’ willow trees
lies the thought of how you left me behind
got me fallin’ straight down on my knees.
I don’t want to be too unkind, out of line
But I got some sisters waitin’ in the rain
we gonna sing some blues until the storm
decides to go an’ turn itself into a hurricane
they all got handfuls of fire to keep warm

Holy cow!, you said,the night I left you cold
after I pulled the cover off a treasure lode
you didn’t even know, was all your gold
I’m comin’ home baby, on the right road
could you please just stop callin’ me shady
when we walked arm in arm’s a little hazy 
we talked night to morning, into maybe
I’ll be anything you want except for crazy

Come on, come on, I’ll spin you round darlin’
remember you killed me with your prancin’
here’s that lion, inside a dream of you, snarlin’
out in the blue, gimme a shout, we’ll go dancin’

You can’t see me, I see your back, I’m right here
let me just sit awhile, I been too long without you
only thing I ask, give me time to explain it clear
can’t do another mile, I’ll tell you now, tell it true.

You’re still all fulla light
no longer broken-hearted
I sure don’t wanna fight
look what your eyes started

Someday baby  
make it today 
you’ll be my lady
be my lady
be my baby
be my lady


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 11, 2018)

So what happened? You hooked me...
tried to listen in soundcloud but it’s gone


----------



## poems (Jun 4, 2018)

I think the song is good.


----------



## RobbieO (Sep 24, 2018)

I love that last line "Look what your eyes started".  Brilliant!  Hard to do as in-depth of a review as I'd like because I don't have a tune and the verses/choruses are not labeled, but I think I've got it figured out.  Also please re-up the soundcloud link!  I'd love to hear the tune!  Overall, pretty good from what I can glean here.


----------

